# Wer ist dieser Charakter? (Simpsons)



## simion (8. Mai 2009)

Wie man vom Threadtitel ablesen kann, geht es bei diesem Forenspiel um folgendes:
Person A postet ein Bild von einem Simpsons Charakter.
Person B ratet wer der Charakter ist.
Wenn Person B recht hat postet Person B ein neues Bild, dass dann ein anderer erraten muss.

Und so weiter.. ich denke das sollte jetzt klar sein. Also los gehts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

du klaust traffic von einer anderen seite schäm dich


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du böser Dieb du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

